

How To Add Image Buttons - codenique
http://www.codenique.com/html/forms/image_buttons.php

======
SwellJoe
I think Particle Tree had better coverage of the subject of styling input
buttons, and using semantically more useful "button" elements:
[http://particletree.com/features/rediscovering-the-button-
el...](http://particletree.com/features/rediscovering-the-button-element/)

~~~
codenique
This tutorial was not intended to cover the styling of image buttons but to
introduce HTML new comers to the basics of HTML and by the way the code is
semantically correct when you use the code for its intended purpose but if are
referring to always separating style from content well then you are correct.

